# Please post pictures of your blue(black) roans?



## CKC (Mar 13, 2007)

I was on a waiting list for a foal in utero... keeping fingers crossed..... for a blue roan colt to be gelded.... .wouldn't you know the mare had a bay roan filly. LOL It was worth a shot. Now I'm waiting for pictures on a colt that I've expressed interest in.... Long dream of mine to own a blue roan colt/gelding. Hopefully, the right one will cross my path one day.

Would love to see pictures of yours.


----------



## tifflunn (Mar 13, 2007)

Pretty Please I have a daughter here who would like to see them too! :bgrin


----------



## Devon (Mar 13, 2007)

My friend has a GORGEOUS blue roan mare. I'll ask her tomorrow if I can post her for you.



: I dont think im ever going to get over Cole CKC . Honestly out of every miniature I have seen and I like Refined Refined. He jsut Strikes my Fancy



:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's our blue roan near leopard overo-loosa stallion Sky... We are expecting his first foal for us (He has three on the ground for previous owner) this year out of my grulla snow cap appy mare! She's huge and I'm excited!


























This is the mare in foal to him:











X






= Hopefully a loud colored horse that can MOVE!



:


----------



## hairicane (Mar 14, 2007)

I bought this blue roan mare on a whim because she was just such a pretty color! And she is as sweet as she is pretty. She is pictured in winter coat with her new baby from last year and in 2nd pix shaved and pregnant. We are waiting on her to foal now. We hope for a blue roan foal too.


----------



## hrselady (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a bay roan that looks almost just like a blue roan... He has such a pretty color.. Dont worry, we have a farrier headed out this weekend to trim.. :bgrin


----------



## VernB (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a blue roan mare with the silver gene also. Here she is in her summer coat.


----------



## ponyboi09 (Mar 14, 2007)

here is my filly.
















hope you enjoy.

WILL


----------



## sfmini (Mar 15, 2007)

Here is my boy, LBFs Commodity Blues


----------



## Erica (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's mine-

JSW Royale Deed; Good Deed son out of a Blue Boy daughter, full brother to Silent Love


----------



## CKC (Mar 16, 2007)

Very nice horses. Thanks for posting their pictures.

Keep them coming.


----------



## Enchantress (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's my 2 yr old colt. Wish I had some trotting pictures..he just floats! He's actually a dark bay roan. You can see his brown fuzz in the winter.






And 2 yr old filly


----------



## Dona (Mar 17, 2007)

Here is Baylee...who is actually a Black/Bay Roan....put presents as a Blue Roan.

Baily is only 29"






And here is her dam "Queenie" 29.75", who is a dark Bay Roan.


----------



## HtPockets03 (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is one of my blue roans. Rhapsody In Blue. 29'


----------



## Nancy (Mar 19, 2007)

Here is my Roan stallion Little Kings Buck King he produces black ,bay and red roans .






Here are a couple of his roan colts .


















Buck King is bred to 12 mares so should have more roan colts this year too.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 19, 2007)

>


*SIGH* I absolutely LOVE this stallion..



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## rockin r (Mar 19, 2007)

This is Bumble Bee, my Blue Roan..






Here she is meeting the new foal (Dayja)


----------



## Nancy (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks, Lucky C glad you liked BK he is a really sweet easy going guy too and puts that in his foals.


----------



## Fred (Mar 19, 2007)

My Webpage



Here is Shadow in summer coat.

And during the winterMy Webpage


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Mar 21, 2007)

This little lady I was in the process of trying to purchase and arrange getting her shipped etc... she was so cute

http://www.freewebs.com/circle4kequine/inlovingmemory.htm


----------



## CKC (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was very pretty.



Tatonkas Dream said:


> This little lady I was in the process of trying to purchase and arrange getting her shipped etc... she was so cute
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/circle4kequine/inlovingmemory.htm


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my 32.5" gelding, TCM Midnight Blues (both shaved and not, makes a big difference!):
































Jessi


----------

